# New Plus Size ttc



## mzportuguese

Hello All I am new to the site as of today and I am 26 and weigh 200+ :sad2: have PCOS and ttc. I am currently taking metformin and clomid and I see fertility specialist that specilizes in PCOS. I hope to get great motivation and other ideas that some of you may have so that I can refer to my doctor if she hasn't already tried them. I am wishing all of us ttc'ers lots of luck also some of these abbreviations I have no idea what they mean can someone help me there lol and can some of you tell me how you have succeded thru you ttc trials :winkwink:


----------



## babybwishes

go to forum help and testing and there is a place where all the short hand is listed out! Welcome and good luck! I am overweight myself w pcos! WELCOME!:flower:


----------



## mzportuguese

:wave: thanks you so much I think I need to print those out :winkwink: and thanks for the welcome and good luck to you also how long have you been ttc?


----------



## babybwishes

We have been trying for over 3 years now I guess! Had a m/c last year and now seeing a FS as I do not O w pcos. Just found out I even had pcos a few months back! So really we were trying to no avail! They think I had a spontanious O last march and got preggers. We are going for gold this month though!! How long have you been ttc?


----------



## destynibaby

Hi there welcome! I am also 26 with a beautiful full figure and found out i was pregnant yesterday! Good luck to you. Baby dust!


----------



## babybwishes

destynibaby said:


> Hi there welcome! I am also 26 with a beautiful full figure and found out i was pregnant yesterday! Good luck to you. Baby dust!

CONGRATS!! HAPPY & HEALTHY 9 MONTHS!:happydance:


----------



## angel2010

Welcome!


----------



## guineagirl

Hi, I'm 32 and a 'larger lady' ...just started TTC after convincing my husband (who's 39) that it's now or never!! 2dpo and fingers crossed! He had testicular cancer 10yrs ago and had a round of chemotherapy so we're up against it but will initially let nature take it's course! Unfair to put him through fertility tests I think so we'll address it if no luck over next 6mths! :)


----------



## babybwishes

Hi and welcome Guineagirl!


----------



## guineagirl

Thanks! ...must be BD o'clock!! Lol. Night all x


----------



## momwantsbabe3

i am also a bit overweight myself i am 5'1 and 214 pounds. I also have high bp, im not really on any special diet, i just been cutting back on soda, started drinking more water and trying to add more fruits and veggies to what i normally eat. And trying not to eat so much carbs after 1:00p.m. I was off my diet for a while because of moving and a little bit of stress, but i am slowly getting myself back on track. I also hoping for my bfp on friday. babydust for all.


----------



## mzportuguese

babybwishes said:


> We have been trying for over 3 years now I guess! Had a m/c last year and now seeing a FS as I do not O w pcos. Just found out I even had pcos a few months back! So really we were trying to no avail! They think I had a spontanious O last march and got preggers. We are going for gold this month though!! How long have you been ttc?

Yes babywishes lets go for gold I'm not pregnant but I am deff going to send baby dust your way... I have been trying for 2 years and keep getting disappointed so its getting a bit fraustrating my fiance tells me to chill but its a bit annoying with u see useless parents and teens getting preggo pretty easy :cry:


----------



## mzportuguese

destynibaby said:


> Hi there welcome! I am also 26 with a beautiful full figure and found out i was pregnant yesterday! Good luck to you. Baby dust!

wow congrats :happydance: how far along and what was the trick?


----------



## mzportuguese

guineagirl said:


> Hi, I'm 32 and a 'larger lady' ...just started TTC after convincing my husband (who's 39) that it's now or never!! 2dpo and fingers crossed! He had testicular cancer 10yrs ago and had a round of chemotherapy so we're up against it but will initially let nature take it's course! Unfair to put him through fertility tests I think so we'll address it if no luck over next 6mths! :)


hello guineagirl wishing you lots of luck I am sure all will work in you guy's favor :hugs: please keep me updated


----------



## Yumenoinu

mzportuguese said:


> Hello All I am new to the site as of today and I am 26 and weigh 200+ :sad2: have PCOS and ttc. I am currently taking metformin and clomid and I see fertility specialist that specilizes in PCOS. I hope to get great motivation and other ideas that some of you may have so that I can refer to my doctor if she hasn't already tried them. I am wishing all of us ttc'ers lots of luck also some of these abbreviations I have no idea what they mean can someone help me there lol and can some of you tell me how you have succeded thru you ttc trials :winkwink:

Welcome! I'm in the exact same boat as you, overweight 200+ and PCOS. I'm actually trying something called FertilAid (it helps regulate hormones with people who have PCOS like us without a prescription!) A lot of people said they've tried it and it works, so now i'm trying it :) I'm now 3dpo (3 days past ovulation) best of luck, hoping for your :bfp: and mine!


----------



## Andypanda6570

Welcome! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
I am also from New York .. Good Luck :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/Welcome.gif


----------



## v2007

:wave:

V xxx


----------



## mzportuguese

Yumenoinu said:


> mzportuguese said:
> 
> 
> Hello All I am new to the site as of today and I am 26 and weigh 200+ :sad2: have PCOS and ttc. I am currently taking metformin and clomid and I see fertility specialist that specilizes in PCOS. I hope to get great motivation and other ideas that some of you may have so that I can refer to my doctor if she hasn't already tried them. I am wishing all of us ttc'ers lots of luck also some of these abbreviations I have no idea what they mean can someone help me there lol and can some of you tell me how you have succeded thru you ttc trials :winkwink:
> 
> Welcome! I'm in the exact same boat as you, overweight 200+ and PCOS. I'm actually trying something called FertilAid (it helps regulate hormones with people who have PCOS like us without a prescription!) A lot of people said they've tried it and it works, so now i'm trying it :) I'm now 3dpo (3 days past ovulation) best of luck, hoping for your :bfp: and mine!Click to expand...

WOW really where can I safely purchase fertile aide? and best of luck mamaz :) baby dust to you to sweety :happydance: please keep me posted


----------



## mzportuguese

Andypanda6570 said:


> Welcome! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> I am also from New York .. Good Luck :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:flower: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: thanks so much


----------



## Yumenoinu

mzportuguese said:


> Yumenoinu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mzportuguese said:
> 
> 
> Hello All I am new to the site as of today and I am 26 and weigh 200+ :sad2: have PCOS and ttc. I am currently taking metformin and clomid and I see fertility specialist that specilizes in PCOS. I hope to get great motivation and other ideas that some of you may have so that I can refer to my doctor if she hasn't already tried them. I am wishing all of us ttc'ers lots of luck also some of these abbreviations I have no idea what they mean can someone help me there lol and can some of you tell me how you have succeded thru you ttc trials :winkwink:
> 
> Welcome! I'm in the exact same boat as you, overweight 200+ and PCOS. I'm actually trying something called FertilAid (it helps regulate hormones with people who have PCOS like us without a prescription!) A lot of people said they've tried it and it works, so now i'm trying it :) I'm now 3dpo (3 days past ovulation) best of luck, hoping for your :bfp: and mine!Click to expand...
> 
> WOW really where can I safely purchase fertile aide? and best of luck mamaz :) baby dust to you to sweety :happydance: please keep me postedClick to expand...

You can safely purchase it at Walgreens.com or amazon.com :) and I definitely will keep you posted! best of luck to you as well!


----------



## sunnyboy

welcome! :happydance:


----------



## mzportuguese

Yumenoinu said:


> mzportuguese said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yumenoinu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mzportuguese said:
> 
> 
> Hello All I am new to the site as of today and I am 26 and weigh 200+ :sad2: have PCOS and ttc. I am currently taking metformin and clomid and I see fertility specialist that specilizes in PCOS. I hope to get great motivation and other ideas that some of you may have so that I can refer to my doctor if she hasn't already tried them. I am wishing all of us ttc'ers lots of luck also some of these abbreviations I have no idea what they mean can someone help me there lol and can some of you tell me how you have succeded thru you ttc trials :winkwink:
> 
> Welcome! I'm in the exact same boat as you, overweight 200+ and PCOS. I'm actually trying something called FertilAid (it helps regulate hormones with people who have PCOS like us without a prescription!) A lot of people said they've tried it and it works, so now i'm trying it :) I'm now 3dpo (3 days past ovulation) best of luck, hoping for your :bfp: and mine!Click to expand...
> 
> WOW really where can I safely purchase fertile aide? and best of luck mamaz :) baby dust to you to sweety :happydance: please keep me postedClick to expand...
> 
> You can safely purchase it at Walgreens.com or amazon.com :) and I definitely will keep you posted! best of luck to you as well!Click to expand...

Any symptoms yet? baby dust your way baby dust your way :)


----------



## Yumenoinu

mzportuguese said:


> Yumenoinu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mzportuguese said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yumenoinu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mzportuguese said:
> 
> 
> Hello All I am new to the site as of today and I am 26 and weigh 200+ :sad2: have PCOS and ttc. I am currently taking metformin and clomid and I see fertility specialist that specilizes in PCOS. I hope to get great motivation and other ideas that some of you may have so that I can refer to my doctor if she hasn't already tried them. I am wishing all of us ttc'ers lots of luck also some of these abbreviations I have no idea what they mean can someone help me there lol and can some of you tell me how you have succeded thru you ttc trials :winkwink:
> 
> Welcome! I'm in the exact same boat as you, overweight 200+ and PCOS. I'm actually trying something called FertilAid (it helps regulate hormones with people who have PCOS like us without a prescription!) A lot of people said they've tried it and it works, so now i'm trying it :) I'm now 3dpo (3 days past ovulation) best of luck, hoping for your :bfp: and mine!Click to expand...
> 
> WOW really where can I safely purchase fertile aide? and best of luck mamaz :) baby dust to you to sweety :happydance: please keep me postedClick to expand...
> 
> You can safely purchase it at Walgreens.com or amazon.com :) and I definitely will keep you posted! best of luck to you as well!Click to expand...
> 
> Any symptoms yet? baby dust your way baby dust your way :)Click to expand...

There was really only one that was SO weird, my upper thighs hurt SO bad one night, just out of the blue! So achy where I couldn't sleep for the entire night! and then they stopped. no real reason. crazy! never happened to me before. It wasn't cold outside or anything. and i've been getting a few twinges here and there ;) baby dust to you as well!!! :dust:


----------



## celticmum

Hey and welcome! I'm new too...v overweight myself and with PCOS - just found out I'm about 6 weeks pregnant, so am keeping fingers crossed there won't be any complications. No magical remedy or anything, but there are 2 new babies in my family so I wonder if that's had an effect. :wacko:

Good luck and don't lose heart, you'll get there eventually xx


----------



## babybwishes

Congrats Celticmom! H & H 9 months! Its so nice to hear happy news like that!


----------



## mzportuguese

Yumenoinu said:


> mzportuguese said:
> 
> 
> Hello All I am new to the site as of today and I am 26 and weigh 200+ :sad2: have PCOS and ttc. I am currently taking metformin and clomid and I see fertility specialist that specilizes in PCOS. I hope to get great motivation and other ideas that some of you may have so that I can refer to my doctor if she hasn't already tried them. I am wishing all of us ttc'ers lots of luck also some of these abbreviations I have no idea what they mean can someone help me there lol and can some of you tell me how you have succeded thru you ttc trials :winkwink:
> 
> Welcome! I'm in the exact same boat as you, overweight 200+ and PCOS. I'm actually trying something called FertilAid (it helps regulate hormones with people who have PCOS like us without a prescription!) A lot of people said they've tried it and it works, so now i'm trying it :) I'm now 3dpo (3 days past ovulation) best of luck, hoping for your :bfp: and mine!Click to expand...

WOW congrats on that I so hope it works now with the feritlaid can you use that while using clomid?


----------



## mzportuguese

Yumenoinu said:


> mzportuguese said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yumenoinu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mzportuguese said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yumenoinu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mzportuguese said:
> 
> 
> Hello All I am new to the site as of today and I am 26 and weigh 200+ :sad2: have PCOS and ttc. I am currently taking metformin and clomid and I see fertility specialist that specilizes in PCOS. I hope to get great motivation and other ideas that some of you may have so that I can refer to my doctor if she hasn't already tried them. I am wishing all of us ttc'ers lots of luck also some of these abbreviations I have no idea what they mean can someone help me there lol and can some of you tell me how you have succeded thru you ttc trials :winkwink:
> 
> Welcome! I'm in the exact same boat as you, overweight 200+ and PCOS. I'm actually trying something called FertilAid (it helps regulate hormones with people who have PCOS like us without a prescription!) A lot of people said they've tried it and it works, so now i'm trying it :) I'm now 3dpo (3 days past ovulation) best of luck, hoping for your :bfp: and mine!Click to expand...
> 
> WOW really where can I safely purchase fertile aide? and best of luck mamaz :) baby dust to you to sweety :happydance: please keep me postedClick to expand...
> 
> You can safely purchase it at Walgreens.com or amazon.com :) and I definitely will keep you posted! best of luck to you as well!Click to expand...
> 
> Any symptoms yet? baby dust your way baby dust your way :)Click to expand...
> 
> There was really only one that was SO weird, my upper thighs hurt SO bad one night, just out of the blue! So achy where I couldn't sleep for the entire night! and then they stopped. no real reason. crazy! never happened to me before. It wasn't cold outside or anything. and i've been getting a few twinges here and there ;) baby dust to you as well!!! :dust:Click to expand...

Im feeling strong baby vibes for you :)


----------



## Yumenoinu

mzportuguese said:


> Yumenoinu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mzportuguese said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yumenoinu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mzportuguese said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yumenoinu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mzportuguese said:
> 
> 
> Hello All I am new to the site as of today and I am 26 and weigh 200+ :sad2: have PCOS and ttc. I am currently taking metformin and clomid and I see fertility specialist that specilizes in PCOS. I hope to get great motivation and other ideas that some of you may have so that I can refer to my doctor if she hasn't already tried them. I am wishing all of us ttc'ers lots of luck also some of these abbreviations I have no idea what they mean can someone help me there lol and can some of you tell me how you have succeded thru you ttc trials :winkwink:
> 
> Welcome! I'm in the exact same boat as you, overweight 200+ and PCOS. I'm actually trying something called FertilAid (it helps regulate hormones with people who have PCOS like us without a prescription!) A lot of people said they've tried it and it works, so now i'm trying it :) I'm now 3dpo (3 days past ovulation) best of luck, hoping for your :bfp: and mine!Click to expand...
> 
> WOW really where can I safely purchase fertile aide? and best of luck mamaz :) baby dust to you to sweety :happydance: please keep me postedClick to expand...
> 
> You can safely purchase it at Walgreens.com or amazon.com :) and I definitely will keep you posted! best of luck to you as well!Click to expand...
> 
> Any symptoms yet? baby dust your way baby dust your way :)Click to expand...
> 
> There was really only one that was SO weird, my upper thighs hurt SO bad one night, just out of the blue! So achy where I couldn't sleep for the entire night! and then they stopped. no real reason. crazy! never happened to me before. It wasn't cold outside or anything. and i've been getting a few twinges here and there ;) baby dust to you as well!!! :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Im feeling strong baby vibes for you :)Click to expand...

awe thank you! I can't believe I'm 7dpo now! so close yet so far away to testing (is very impatient right now). And FertilAid is not safe to take with Clomid.


----------



## mzportuguese

Yumenoinu said:


> mzportuguese said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yumenoinu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mzportuguese said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yumenoinu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mzportuguese said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yumenoinu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mzportuguese said:
> 
> 
> Hello All I am new to the site as of today and I am 26 and weigh 200+ :sad2: have PCOS and ttc. I am currently taking metformin and clomid and I see fertility specialist that specilizes in PCOS. I hope to get great motivation and other ideas that some of you may have so that I can refer to my doctor if she hasn't already tried them. I am wishing all of us ttc'ers lots of luck also some of these abbreviations I have no idea what they mean can someone help me there lol and can some of you tell me how you have succeded thru you ttc trials :winkwink:
> 
> Welcome! I'm in the exact same boat as you, overweight 200+ and PCOS. I'm actually trying something called FertilAid (it helps regulate hormones with people who have PCOS like us without a prescription!) A lot of people said they've tried it and it works, so now i'm trying it :) I'm now 3dpo (3 days past ovulation) best of luck, hoping for your :bfp: and mine!Click to expand...
> 
> WOW really where can I safely purchase fertile aide? and best of luck mamaz :) baby dust to you to sweety :happydance: please keep me postedClick to expand...
> 
> You can safely purchase it at Walgreens.com or amazon.com :) and I definitely will keep you posted! best of luck to you as well!Click to expand...
> 
> Any symptoms yet? baby dust your way baby dust your way :)Click to expand...
> 
> There was really only one that was SO weird, my upper thighs hurt SO bad one night, just out of the blue! So achy where I couldn't sleep for the entire night! and then they stopped. no real reason. crazy! never happened to me before. It wasn't cold outside or anything. and i've been getting a few twinges here and there ;) baby dust to you as well!!! :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Im feeling strong baby vibes for you :)Click to expand...
> 
> awe thank you! I can't believe I'm 7dpo now! so close yet so far away to testing (is very impatient right now). And FertilAid is not safe to take with Clomid.Click to expand...

oh I am sure u will be fine :)))))) :dust:


----------



## Yumenoinu

mzportuguese said:


> Yumenoinu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mzportuguese said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yumenoinu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mzportuguese said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yumenoinu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mzportuguese said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yumenoinu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mzportuguese said:
> 
> 
> Hello All I am new to the site as of today and I am 26 and weigh 200+ :sad2: have PCOS and ttc. I am currently taking metformin and clomid and I see fertility specialist that specilizes in PCOS. I hope to get great motivation and other ideas that some of you may have so that I can refer to my doctor if she hasn't already tried them. I am wishing all of us ttc'ers lots of luck also some of these abbreviations I have no idea what they mean can someone help me there lol and can some of you tell me how you have succeded thru you ttc trials :winkwink:
> 
> Welcome! I'm in the exact same boat as you, overweight 200+ and PCOS. I'm actually trying something called FertilAid (it helps regulate hormones with people who have PCOS like us without a prescription!) A lot of people said they've tried it and it works, so now i'm trying it :) I'm now 3dpo (3 days past ovulation) best of luck, hoping for your :bfp: and mine!Click to expand...
> 
> WOW really where can I safely purchase fertile aide? and best of luck mamaz :) baby dust to you to sweety :happydance: please keep me postedClick to expand...
> 
> You can safely purchase it at Walgreens.com or amazon.com :) and I definitely will keep you posted! best of luck to you as well!Click to expand...
> 
> Any symptoms yet? baby dust your way baby dust your way :)Click to expand...
> 
> There was really only one that was SO weird, my upper thighs hurt SO bad one night, just out of the blue! So achy where I couldn't sleep for the entire night! and then they stopped. no real reason. crazy! never happened to me before. It wasn't cold outside or anything. and i've been getting a few twinges here and there ;) baby dust to you as well!!! :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Im feeling strong baby vibes for you :)Click to expand...
> 
> awe thank you! I can't believe I'm 7dpo now! so close yet so far away to testing (is very impatient right now). And FertilAid is not safe to take with Clomid.Click to expand...
> 
> oh I am sure u will be fine :)))))) :dust:Click to expand...

How far are you? and any symptoms? I have tender breasts right now and i'm pretty tired.


----------



## mzportuguese

[/QUOTE]How far are you? and any symptoms? I have tender breasts right now and i'm pretty tired.[/QUOTE]


Well I doubt I will have any symptoms this go round because my hubby was too busy with his daughter and we missed my ovulation so back to wasting time and money this month also to once again have no success because he has to spend time with his 2 year old which makes me mad and just want to give up and stop the meds stop the appointments or just find a donor because I see at times i just don't fit into his life its all about his daughter #annoyed and ready to give up :cry:


----------



## mzportuguese

Yumenoinu said:


> mzportuguese said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yumenoinu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mzportuguese said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yumenoinu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mzportuguese said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yumenoinu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mzportuguese said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yumenoinu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mzportuguese said:
> 
> 
> Hello All I am new to the site as of today and I am 26 and weigh 200+ :sad2: have PCOS and ttc. I am currently taking metformin and clomid and I see fertility specialist that specilizes in PCOS. I hope to get great motivation and other ideas that some of you may have so that I can refer to my doctor if she hasn't already tried them. I am wishing all of us ttc'ers lots of luck also some of these abbreviations I have no idea what they mean can someone help me there lol and can some of you tell me how you have succeded thru you ttc trials :winkwink:
> 
> Welcome! I'm in the exact same boat as you, overweight 200+ and PCOS. I'm actually trying something called FertilAid (it helps regulate hormones with people who have PCOS like us without a prescription!) A lot of people said they've tried it and it works, so now i'm trying it :) I'm now 3dpo (3 days past ovulation) best of luck, hoping for your :bfp: and mine!Click to expand...
> 
> WOW really where can I safely purchase fertile aide? and best of luck mamaz :) baby dust to you to sweety :happydance: please keep me postedClick to expand...
> 
> You can safely purchase it at Walgreens.com or amazon.com :) and I definitely will keep you posted! best of luck to you as well!Click to expand...
> 
> Any symptoms yet? baby dust your way baby dust your way :)Click to expand...
> 
> There was really only one that was SO weird, my upper thighs hurt SO bad one night, just out of the blue! So achy where I couldn't sleep for the entire night! and then they stopped. no real reason. crazy! never happened to me before. It wasn't cold outside or anything. and i've been getting a few twinges here and there ;) baby dust to you as well!!! :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Im feeling strong baby vibes for you :)Click to expand...
> 
> awe thank you! I can't believe I'm 7dpo now! so close yet so far away to testing (is very impatient right now). And FertilAid is not safe to take with Clomid.Click to expand...
> 
> oh I am sure u will be fine :)))))) :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> How far are you? and any symptoms? I have tender breasts right now and i'm pretty tired.Click to expand...

Well I doubt I will have any symptoms this go round because my hubby was too busy with his daughter and we missed my ovulation so back to wasting time and money this month also to once again have no success because he has to spend time with his 2 year old which makes me mad and just want to give up and stop the meds stop the appointments or just find a donor because I see at times i just don't fit into his life its all about his daughter #annoyed and ready to give up 

wow deff sounds like vibes to me I think this is your month mamaz :)


----------



## Yumenoinu

mzportuguese said:


> Yumenoinu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mzportuguese said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yumenoinu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mzportuguese said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yumenoinu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mzportuguese said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yumenoinu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mzportuguese said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yumenoinu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mzportuguese said:
> 
> 
> Hello All I am new to the site as of today and I am 26 and weigh 200+ :sad2: have PCOS and ttc. I am currently taking metformin and clomid and I see fertility specialist that specilizes in PCOS. I hope to get great motivation and other ideas that some of you may have so that I can refer to my doctor if she hasn't already tried them. I am wishing all of us ttc'ers lots of luck also some of these abbreviations I have no idea what they mean can someone help me there lol and can some of you tell me how you have succeded thru you ttc trials :winkwink:
> 
> Welcome! I'm in the exact same boat as you, overweight 200+ and PCOS. I'm actually trying something called FertilAid (it helps regulate hormones with people who have PCOS like us without a prescription!) A lot of people said they've tried it and it works, so now i'm trying it :) I'm now 3dpo (3 days past ovulation) best of luck, hoping for your :bfp: and mine!Click to expand...
> 
> WOW really where can I safely purchase fertile aide? and best of luck mamaz :) baby dust to you to sweety :happydance: please keep me postedClick to expand...
> 
> You can safely purchase it at Walgreens.com or amazon.com :) and I definitely will keep you posted! best of luck to you as well!Click to expand...
> 
> Any symptoms yet? baby dust your way baby dust your way :)Click to expand...
> 
> There was really only one that was SO weird, my upper thighs hurt SO bad one night, just out of the blue! So achy where I couldn't sleep for the entire night! and then they stopped. no real reason. crazy! never happened to me before. It wasn't cold outside or anything. and i've been getting a few twinges here and there ;) baby dust to you as well!!! :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Im feeling strong baby vibes for you :)Click to expand...
> 
> awe thank you! I can't believe I'm 7dpo now! so close yet so far away to testing (is very impatient right now). And FertilAid is not safe to take with Clomid.Click to expand...
> 
> oh I am sure u will be fine :)))))) :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> How far are you? and any symptoms? I have tender breasts right now and i'm pretty tired.Click to expand...
> 
> Well I doubt I will have any symptoms this go round because my hubby was too busy with his daughter and we missed my ovulation so back to wasting time and money this month also to once again have no success because he has to spend time with his 2 year old which makes me mad and just want to give up and stop the meds stop the appointments or just find a donor because I see at times i just don't fit into his life its all about his daughter #annoyed and ready to give up
> 
> wow deff sounds like vibes to me I think this is your month mamaz :)Click to expand...

I really really hope so! I've waited for so long, my hubby wants me to be too so badly. every time he sees a huggies commercial, he gets well adorable lol. and dont give up! :( as they say "when its meant to happen, its meant to happen" maybe this wasn't really the month, maybe it's next month! keep your head up! it'll happen, I'm rooting so much for the both of us right now.


----------



## tonimarie

Hello all, 
Im 30, fuller figure, and been ttc for 2 years. Have recently been told I have PCOS (explains why diets dont work!) and Im now taking Metformin. Are there many sucsess stories from this? All the information I have found on the web is out of date by 2years+, I'd like to hear good news thats more accurate!
Thanks, Baby dust to all xx


----------



## mzportuguese

Yumenoinu said:


> mzportuguese;16023296
> I really really hope so! I've waited for so long said:
> 
> 
> YUMENOINU wow I am deff keeping my fingers crossed for you any new symptoms yet? and thanks so much I hope it happens soon but I am starting to get my doubts :( but I am so feeling it for you omg :hugs: :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...


----------



## mzportuguese

tonimarie said:


> Hello all,
> Im 30, fuller figure, and been ttc for 2 years. Have recently been told I have PCOS (explains why diets dont work!) and Im now taking Metformin. Are there many sucsess stories from this? All the information I have found on the web is out of date by 2years+, I'd like to hear good news thats more accurate!
> Thanks, Baby dust to all xx

Hello Tonimari I myself also have PCOS and take metformin did they put you on anything else along with meformin and how many mg did they start you with. Also myself wants to hear more success stories anyone please............ but it seems we may be on the wrong drug because fertiaid seems to be taking over


----------



## wanababybad

new here also TTC baby # 2, have pcos and Af is all over the place sometimes 5 months apart.. recently stared Metformin in Jan to regulate so far so good will include comid when af pops up..... hoping for a pfp soon!!!!!


----------



## mzportuguese

wanababybad said:


> new here also TTC baby # 2, have pcos and Af is all over the place sometimes 5 months apart.. recently stared Metformin in Jan to regulate so far so good will include comid when af pops up..... hoping for a pfp soon!!!!!

hello and welcome sending you lots of baby dust and my monthlys have been pretty steady also I also take 2000mg metformin and clomid grrr but starting for feel hopeless :cry:

WELCOME WELCOME WELCOME :hugs:


----------



## wanababybad

i know what you mean by that hopeless feeling Im currently taking 1500mg of metformin and clomid 100mg once my monthly come i will take it cd 3-7 I just went to the doc yesterday and she told me that i just O'd so maybe theres no need for any other rounds of anything fingers crossed... baby dust to all!!


----------



## tonimarie

Hello, sorry for late reply, Im only on metformin, been on it for a month now @100mg. Just had my salp done yesterday ''what an experience!!''
Ovulating next week so will be trying again. Just got to keep fingers crossed and hope some babydust finds me x


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Welcome!!

Good luck TTC :flower:


----------



## robinator

Hi! :hi:


----------

